# truth about molasses



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 8, 2015)

So my nutrient line claims that molases hurts microbes and roots.  I know everyone has always used molasses and swears by it.  Is there any truth to it being hard on microbes or roots.  I read it can also make microbes become dormant.  The only negative they throw out at molasses is that the carbon chain is to long and smothers roots and microbes.  Does anyone know if this is possible, or is it just salesmen trying to sell sucrose and dextrose.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't know bout your stuff but, I use a molasses mixture on my girls. Seems to do them fine. No dying plants out in my yard.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

Molasses feeds the microbes.  I don't think your nutrient line wants you to step away from them.  Molasses is cheap.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree.  And I also know that they want to sell there sweetener.  But the guy has been so honest and helpful I'm trying to dig and see where the truth is he's talking about.  He claims they used microscopes and checked out what's going on.  Is all sucrose created equal?  His product is basically a sucrose and glucose.  Claims it is readily available to the plant and the plant can take it up and use it as so it doesn't need to expend energy creating sugars.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

It is my understanding that the microbes in the soil need food to survive. Molasses feeds them. Then the microbes feed the plant. 

Molasses has b vitamins, iron, potassium a little calcium...here:


Nutrition Facts
Molasses
Amount Per 1 serving 1 tbsp (20 g)
Calories 58
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 0 g	0%
Saturated fat 0 g	0%
Polyunsaturated fat 0 g	
Monounsaturated fat 0 g	
Cholesterol 0 mg	0%
Sodium 7 mg	0%
Potassium 293 mg	8%
Total Carbohydrate 15 g	5%
Dietary fiber 0 g	0%
Sugar 15 g	
Protein 0 g	0%
Vitamin A	0%	Vitamin C	0%
Calcium	4%	Iron	4%
Vitamin D	0%	Vitamin B-6	5%
Vitamin B-12	0%	Magnesium	12%


I suppose sucrose is sucrose as far as the plant is concerned. But the black molasses has more nutrients.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 8, 2015)

And you can cause problems with to much of the micro nutrients yes?  Just cause its organic don't mean it wont be harmful if overdone correct?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

I am not sure of the answer to that.  I think you could over do molasses if you don't have a good micro heard.

I guess i don't understand your question? Are you talking overdoing liquid fertilizers? Yes you can. not as easily as with synthetics..but it depends what you ar eusing. I don't use any liquids myself. I just wasnt' getting what i wanted out of them.

i use teas, that is the only liquid nutes I use. I go with EWC and Guano's for my plants and the maybe the most important is EM1.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 8, 2015)

PS, GLP, very cool you are checking stuff out for yourself... way to grow pot...seriously.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2015)

I use Liquid Molasses and Fish Ferts with no problem. All my plants love it,,flowers veggies trees and grass.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 8, 2015)

I was talking micros In molasses.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2015)

I know what StoneyBud would say
"Molasses is for pancakes"
RIP buddy.

I use molasses for feeding the microbes in my tea.
I do not use it while watering my girls.
IMO there are 2 types of organics. Feeding the plant(soup feeding) and true organics(feeding the soil).
Feed the soil not the plant.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 8, 2015)

But why not is why I am asking.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2015)

Why not what?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 8, 2015)

Why not use molasses while 'soup' feeding


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2015)

IMO soup feeding is leaning more towards chems. As many of the nutes are chelated already, making it less important for having a thriving micro herd.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2015)

To each his own,,,and i thought Stoneybud was an awesome dude and grower,,great guy,,,but i like using molasses, ,,and i am 60yrs old. Been gardening all my life. It works for me,,is it a rabbits foot,,i dont know cause I am not a chemist, but it works for me. 
Duck is an awesome grower and knows much more then i do about Organics and soil,,,so dont listen to me,,besides i am a Pothead,,,,and im high. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2015)

So am I Weedhopper:stoned:

Been :bongin: Chucky hard today


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2015)

Blue Dream for me Little Brother.  Lol


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 9, 2015)

I be ridin` the Ghost Train tonight.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 9, 2015)

And I'm dabbed out.  I think pcduck is hitting something this guy is saying... Perhaps different way.  No matter what I see the importance of microherds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2015)

You talk about your guy being "honest".  But all I have seen or heard about from you is him push HIS nutes and only his nutes on you.  I could never ever get an answer on why if they were organic, you had to pH.  It seems that a whole bunch of what he is telling you is different than any other organic grows I have ever seen or heard of...I personally would be asking myself "WHY?"


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

It's a calcium line...  All I can say that I know about it is it all bonds in the soil and was designed to for the microbes to eat.  It has a calcium accelerator and it pushes bunch of calcium into whatever your growing and the bonemeal is for tying up ppm I you have to much.  Its beneficial to run with salt lines to because it ties up salts.  It turns plant into calcium *****.  When calcium bonds with everything it ends up taking that stuff to.  I would say you should have god soil life with this line.  My first run was botched because I wasn't giving it enough calcium with foliar.  Also I flushed when I should have fed.  The flush in this line is bonemeal 2tbs per gallon and a calcium lime ph up to 6.4 with or without sweetener.  10-15% run off.  The nectar wants a soil ppm 4-500.  Flush to keep it in that zone and alter feed ppm according.  Cal mag lockouts don't happen and when they do cause of other lines its cause they are using salts.  No nitrates in the cal mag.  Fish cartelidge for taste and terpines or bonemeal for weight.  Balance the 2 where you want them.  Also you can have. A good control over the nutrient profile In the feed.  The sales pitch works for me.  I know what I did wrong when I had problems.  Next grow will be better.  I'm using a coco bade medium and that worms good with this.  The ph up is long lasting because as microbes break the ph up down it releases more ph up and helps keep ph good while also feeding.  I ran it 1.5 times.  I had unhappy results and know the mistakes.  Hopefully 3x a charm.  Its me messing stuff up.  Funny how you say it doesn't sound organic, I. Under the idea its the most organic bottle line.  Well see how next one goes.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm basically expecting big difference in how this line works vs other things and maybe I'm falling into sales pitch but I'm sticking it out another go.  I'm going to use the base line with sweetener and wetting agent.  This is an old line with new name.  It's harvest moon organics.  It's very popular in Oregon Washington and they are trying to get bigger share of market.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

Iether way it  goes I have a few runs of nutrients that I haven't paid **** for.  And I intend on learning how to use em.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2015)

Dude you be better off just getting Fox Farm Ocean Forest and some Big Bloom. That way you can see what healthy plants look like while reading up on organics.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 10, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> It's a calcium line...  All I can say that I know about it is it all bonds in the soil and was designed to for the microbes to eat.  It has a calcium accelerator and it pushes bunch of calcium into whatever your growing and the bonemeal is for tying up ppm I you have to much.  Its beneficial to run with salt lines to because it ties up salts.  It turns plant into calcium *****.  When calcium bonds with everything it ends up taking that stuff to.  I would say you should have god soil life with this line.  My first run was botched because I wasn't giving it enough calcium with foliar.  Also I flushed when I should have fed.  The flush in this line is bonemeal 2tbs per gallon and a calcium lime ph up to 6.4 with or without sweetener.  10-15% run off.  The nectar wants a soil ppm 4-500.  Flush to keep it in that zone and alter feed ppm according.  Cal mag lockouts don't happen and when they do cause of other lines its cause they are using salts.  No nitrates in the cal mag.  Fish cartelidge for taste and terpines or bonemeal for weight.  Balance the 2 where you want them.  Also you can have. A good control over the nutrient profile In the feed.  The sales pitch works for me.  I know what I did wrong when I had problems.  Next grow will be better.  I'm using a coco bade medium and that worms good with this.  The ph up is long lasting because as microbes break the ph up down it releases more ph up and helps keep ph good while also feeding.  I ran it 1.5 times.  I had unhappy results and know the mistakes.  Hopefully 3x a charm.  Its me messing stuff up.  Funny how you say it doesn't sound organic, I. Under the idea its the most organic bottle line.  Well see how next one goes.



That ^^^ is the most convoluted line of ** I've seen in a good while. You know, "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with **" and your "The sales pitch works for me".

A calcium line? Bone meal for a flush? I mean, seriously, *** are they talking about?

Duck is right, get some FFOF and BB and actually do some research that doesn't involve ad copy, while you're growing some decent plants. 

I'll stop ranting, but seriously, do a good chem grow, or, do a good organic grow, but quit wasting your time with something that is neither.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Dude you be better off just getting Fox Farm Ocean Forest and some Big Bloom. That way you can see what healthy plants look like while reading up on organics.




Exactly! 

DD, good post.

The above two growers have been using organics for a long time. Listen to them.
Do you want to see a pic of my organic grow? I don't use any bottled stuff. none  Woops, i do use EM1 and a bit of molasses.View attachment 8-10=15 002.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been trying to get plasma to get something tried and true as I believe that he is being fed a line of bull.  Now plasma, as DD said it much much better than I ever could have (and because he _really_ knows his stuff), please please try something else.  Being free or cheap does not matter if you can not get plants to grow in it.  The more I hear the worse his line of reasoning is...yes you are being taken in by a sales pitch.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

If one of you want to be heroes ask this guy questions about his line.  I can't cut and paste stuff on phone.  But I think you guys will get better idea of line talk to him instead of me.  Oregons only organics.  Maybe I'm making it look bad.  But it wasn't nutrients fault.  I screwed **** up.  Contact us info on the website.  Ask your questions to someone who can answer them.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the skinny on the molasses thing. There are 2 types of molasses. With sulphur and w/o sulphur. The sulphur will kill the microbes...but this does not mean molasses is bad, only to use a brand without sulphur. ( shaking my head )


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

How do you know it was not the nutrients fault?  Plasma, we are really trying to help you (but you are making it hard).  That other dude is trying to sell stuff.  Some of us have had decades of growing experience.  There is just a whole lot of stuff that seems off--like the molasses thing and the pH thing.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

Because I know what i did wrong.  Period.  End of story.  I see what I did wrong.  The foliar is a calcium excelerator.  It turns plant into calcium *****.  It will canabalize itself if not enough calcium.  I didn't know that first grow.  Also I didn't drop nitrogen.  When I flushed I flushed 3x soil volume supose to be doing a nectar flush.  Flush with this line is a 30mill bonemeal and the ph up w/w out the sweetener and setting agent.  That's a flush.  Only 15% runoff or so.  I intrupted flowering by doing to much serious flush.  I didn't use any nutrients when foliar spraying.  That caused plant to canabalize itself.  I got clean flowers that where hurting on flavor and density.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 10, 2015)

I have never flushed an organic grow of mine. Absolutely no reason to.

Nor have I ever had to pH an organic grow.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey Duck, when plasma was having ph issues, I suggested flushing just to try and get back in balance, because clearly something else was going on. Just trying to get him to start from scratch nute wise.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2015)

Organics dont need to be flushed unless something has been added that is not Organic.  So Duck and Umbra hit the nail on the head. I an an Organic Gardner.  I have never had to Flush my soil,,,ever. I dont wanna flush my good **** out. 
Ya need to listen to these Growers, ,,they know their **** Bro. Never trust a Salesman, ,,i know ive been one . :rofl:


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes you do need to flush this line if you fees to much.  It's not like your flushing they call it a flush.  It's that the bonemeal ties up stuff in medium.  Basically you guys are judging this Line without checking it out.  That's your loss not mine.  Just because it don't make sense to you don't mean its whack.  It's the most organic liquid line out there that gives good yields.  To each their own.  Well from everything I read molasses is good in teas but wouldn't want to feed the soil with it.  I personaly would rather use his sweetener than molasses for soil drenching.  So in a drench with no addedd microbes how much molasses would you use?  I do have mycorhyzae on large sections on top of my soil.  Looks like a greenish fuzz white green and grey perhaps.  My friend thinks molasses is super safe and wants to do like 8oz to the gallon.  I'm sure that is way to much.  I'm thinking use 1tsp gallon and slowly raise by tsp every time until I get to 2tbs is this a good way to use molasses?


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

I would not do more than 1 tsp of molasses. As to your seeing Mycorrhyzal fungi in your soil...you can not tell what kind of microbe it is with the naked eye! As to aerated composted teas, I'm not sure what you think happens when you make a tea versus adding molasses without it being a tea? 
Start here
http://microbeorganics.com/


----------



## yarddog (Aug 10, 2015)

I like how you are so deeply informed, yet never get rude or belittle. Very rare for an internet forum. Good job Umbra.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks YD


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

And I thank you to umbra.  In tea the microbes break down the molasses and eat it.  In the root zone its to thick.  I don't know any better just what I've been reading.  Says it can clog the roots and make the life go dormant.  Just what I'm reading.  What do you think umbra.  Molasses is gold?  Thank you guys.  Ps instead of just talking against the nutrients why not go check it out nectarlovins.org I think and it tells you of each product.  Don't go by my grow of not knowing head from ***.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2015)

what you are talking about are different things and different microbes. Making a tea is not about nutes, its about the microbes. Myco and trichoderma are not found in ACTs they must be added separately. The microbes that convert organic nutes in the rhizosphere ( near the roots ) are myco. Since they don't eat molasses, too much molasses can effect the plants ability to uptake chelated nutes. This is why I recommended to only use 1 tsp. There is a miny eco system that you are building with organics. So with molasses, simple 1 celled microbes eat it. They have a short half life, when they die, larger more evolved microbes eat the dead microbes that were eating the molasses. They in turn become food for another set of microbes. They excrete something and another microbe eats that. Within a short time, you have a microbe diversity that can help sustain droughts, powder mildew, diseases, parasites, pets, and bugs.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 10, 2015)

You make it sound so good!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2015)

It is so good Yarddog. It is a wonderful thing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2015)

Mmmmmm,,,im having Pancakes and Molasses.  Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool I didn't think plant could use molasses and I  look at it as a microbe food to.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 11, 2015)

I am not sure I know what I am talking about, but when it comes to calcium, you can lock out nutrients if it is used too much. I am referring to your "calcium *****" statement.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

yarddog said:


> You make it sound so good!!!!


 That is  Mother Nature, not me. All this stuff happens and no one knows how it works. So...this is how it works.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Yea and there is 5sources or more and couple of em you will need to really drive hard when using the foliar.  I have not seen anyone with a cal mag lockout using this line.  I think its actually harder to get than a salt line by far.  There is .01% salt in this perhaps.  And its in one bottle & ph down (that you will never need).  And yes you need to provide tons of calcium or the plant will/can cannibalize itself.  Its what happens my first grow.  I am leaving that out of my next grow.  But this is an awesome line. All you neigh Sayers - your loss.  If your going to diss it cause I can't grow then your missing out.  I will get it&#55357;&#56833;.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

There are 2 things that will make you successful in this game...passion for the plant, and determination. Green mojo


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2015)

Umbra that is the only time I would flush, grower error.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

When you flush with this line I still feeds.  And since your giving it all the chelates your not hurting as bad.  It helps guarantee you wont get locked out and keeps things available.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Yes you do need to flush this line if you fees to much. It's not like your flushing they call it a flush. It's that the bonemeal ties up stuff in medium. Basically you guys are judging this Line without checking it out. That's your loss not mine. Just because it don't make sense to you don't mean its whack. It's the most organic liquid line out there that gives good yields. To each their own. Well from everything I read molasses is good in teas but wouldn't want to feed the soil with it. I personaly would rather use his sweetener than molasses for soil drenching. So in a drench with no addedd microbes how much molasses would you use? I do have mycorhyzae on large sections on top of my soil. Looks like a greenish fuzz white green and grey perhaps. My friend thinks molasses is super safe and wants to do like 8oz to the gallon. I'm sure that is way to much. I'm thinking use 1tsp gallon and slowly raise by tsp every time until I get to 2tbs is this a good way to use molasses?


 
That is because most of this does not make any sense, you have not done a successful grow with it, and most are not willing to risk a grow when things sound so weird.  

What do you mean that it is the most organic line out there?  How does it feed while you are flushing? Organic grows cannot actually be flushed.  Why do you need to pH if it is organic?  Etc, etc, etc, etc, etc.  You are hawking something that you have not used successfully.  I am not going to drink the Kool-Aid until someone else drinks it and does not die....


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

My first run from hell was best cleanest weed I have ever had.  Period. No exception.  That to me was as success.  The part that sucked was only getting 24 zips from 10 plants that where in 5-7 gallon buckets outdoor.  That where not dense.  That had also a hell of a nightmare in veg.  Because of reasons I know I caused.  Everything is already broken down organically with bacteria labs etc.  That's basicaly what all this is.  Its not salts.  Its not raw ingredients.  But it all bonds in to the soil.  This Line runs same ph in coco as it does soil.  Even in hydroponics- same ph as soil.  Only one product has those nasty acids that everyone doesn't like in organics.  Its got so little of it its just needed so the chicken livers don't explode.  The acids that are hard on microbes.  And then this is a different form of it and it bonds up right away.  The whole thing is I like this line.  And ill make it worm for me.  I've seen it work for others well.  If you really wanted to k ow your answers about this you'd go email the owner and ask him. Or at the very least you would go read about each of their products at nectarlovins.org and see what the difference is.  Then you may get a free sample box and see if its something you like or not. Or don't. But quit trying to tell me to get different line.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

The last company I am going to is one like fox farms that has this on its soil.
No thank you! 

View attachment FB_20150811_08_36_27_Saved_Picture.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Huh?  What is wrong with FFOF?

you drank the koolaid and I for one will not be interested in hearing any more about this line.. Good luck to you.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Lmfao.  My **** don't say its going to cause cancer.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 11, 2015)

*THG*, I haven't touched Kool-Aid since Jim Jones and I'm sure not about to try this flavor.

Sorry Sunshine, but when something doesn't make sense it's usually a 99.9% chance it _IS_ whack. You'll understand this better if/when you spend more time in reality.

BTW, I have what's left of 110 lbs of calcium in the garage that cost less than $32 TOTAL.
Dolomite lime - $4.50/40 lb bag, Calcitic lime (pure CACO3), $16/30 lb bag and Gypsum - $11/40 lb bag. It gets added once when making the mix and pH and Ca needs are taken care of for the entire grow. How much more simple can it get? 

Wet


----------



## yarddog (Aug 11, 2015)

Ha-ha.  That label is on almost everything. 
 You don't think we have heavy metals or minerals in natural soil??


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow this stuff must change the chemistry of the plant to be able to use the same pH for all types of growing with success. Soil, soilest, and hydro all the same pH:holysheep:


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe there is just some **** &#55357;&#56489; you don't know.  Arrogant ***'s.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 11, 2015)

Why you get so bent out of shape when people don't agree with you? You don't have to take anyone's advice.  If you want to run this line.  By all means.  No one is going to force you to do anything. If people don't agree with your idea, do it anyway if that's what you want.  It's OK to do what you think feels right. This ain't worth getting mad over.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Your right and I really don't know.  But its because someone wants to talk **** on a product they don't know anything about.  Telling me its garbage.  And for me to use there garbage.  I can't represent the product well cause I over water and don't use it properly.  I've had one run and  some clones up so bad I quit em.  Thought people would dig the line if they looked into it.  I'm digging it.  Its NOT Chemy.  Its more organic than any other liquid line.  And its clean sourced stuff.  They take no shortcuts in their sourcing's.  Its environmentaly friendly.. Unlike all the bat guano stuff everyone loves and other crap.  The companies completely green and has small carbon footprint.  And Oregonians all love it.  Harvest moon organics been around a long time.  They are just starting to push out to the national level.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

plasma...so show everyone that they are wrong and show them the dank. good weed speaks for itself


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Hopefully,
I can get there lol.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't think you will make it. You need to learn how to crawl before you can run, you just want to run and run your mouth about a product that you never have had any success with.
How do you know how great it is when you never had success with it. For a beginner like you, you would be better taking the kiss approach till you learn something.

And I also negged ya for all the swearing.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Kudos to you.  &#55357;&#56833;  Apologies for swearing.  Nice way to make a dig while further trying to be civil. Nice trick.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn,,,you still whinning?  I thought this would be over before i got home. :rofl:
Its funny as Hell,you ask a question ,,,,,,Does anyone know if this is possible, or is it just salesmen trying to sell sucrose and dextrose.,,,,,,,,,,.....???
And you keep trying  to answer it yourself. Lol
Your right Bro,,,im gonna use this **** on my nxt grow,,cause its the best **** since ,,,,,ahhhhhh,,,MG. Yehaaaaaaaa
Shut to the hell up,,,your messing with my Buzzzzzz.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Hahahahaha hopper.


----------



## umbra (Aug 11, 2015)

When you can throw down with the big dawgs, let us know


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

OMG that purple shot up there!!! Someone sprayed trichomes all over your fan leaf Umbra!!!!!   I want to crawl in that purple shot and just sit in there a while. That would be very very cool.
What a way to turn around a thread!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Mm mm you really brought up the tone of the thread thanks umbra


----------



## yarddog (Aug 11, 2015)

And umbra breaks out the big guns. Daauuumn! Those pictures!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice porn Umbra. You just made purple,,sexy.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow&#55357;&#56833;.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 11, 2015)

And fyi I got no problem with the question that was asked just people saying the line is junk and leave line alone.  That's it.  Thank you Umbra.  Thank you others to duck,thg rose I know you guys are trying to be helpful.  Hopefully I can say you guys where way off this **** is gold.  Hope your not right.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2015)

Of course you dont have a problem with the question,,,,you asked the question,,,lol
 No,,the problem you have is with the answers that you got to your question.:stuff-1125699181_i_
Sure glad we wernt trying to talk you outta jumping off a bridge.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd say either get down or jump off.  Either way just hurry up and decide.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## zem (Aug 13, 2015)

plasma i don't think that there will be anything magic to growing with that stuff. i just read through the thread, and the problem that i see is that you need more information about how a plant grows, then you will know what all these "arrogants" are trying to tell you. the data that you were given about that product is not logical, it sounds weird, so it only makes sense that no one will try it. hell i use a certified commercial way to fertilize, and very few people were convinced to go my route. imo you should make a journal and show everyone what this stuff does in a real grow, and don't blame your lack of skills, gain some instead and grow dank, and everyone will be very helpful no matter what fert you use. as umbra said, good weed speaks for itself  that is so true


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 13, 2015)

I would but don't get many chances to grow. Because of living situations.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 13, 2015)

And plan on it when able.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

So your not growing yet??? All this crap,,and your not even able to grow???So your just window shopping ,,lol?
Ya need to get rid of all that red,,,hurts my eyes.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 13, 2015)

I have an out door and will be starting indoor again.  I have a place to grow but due to a vacation in waiting to start another.  &#55357;&#56833;  cant do it in my house atm.  Starting another one in about 2 weeks.  I just had one going that would have finished before this trip but had to snuff em because I didn't want to waste the resources trying to keep these Skywalker ogs going.  Was told once they get as stressed as I had em its hard for them to get over it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay,,just was alittle confused.


----------



## shahomy (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow umbra, beautiful pics, thanks for sharing...
That purple shot looks like the inside of my ma`s blueberry pie! Totally cool!
And... could you share a little more? a couple of questions...
1. What kind of camera do you have/ need to take closeup photo`s of trich`s like you have done...again, beautiful
2. Can you tell us what strain that purple is? I`d like to try it!
3. Did you have to do anything special to achieve that color? Special additives? Ancient Chinese secret? or does it occur naturally?
4. How do you know when that purple strain is ready? Wait for a few of them that aren't purple to turn amber?
Thanks again for sharing!

Sorry for hijacking your post plasma...but I couldn`t resist asking umbra a couple of questions.


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2015)

I use 3 different cameras depending on the type of shot I am taking. The macros are done with my Nikon D200 and a 100mm macro lens. The strain is double purple doja. The color is natural. In the pix you can see some are clear and some are turning amber, besides purple and I go by that.


----------



## shahomy (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply umbra... a web search shows that's one of Subcools creations...thanks again


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 14, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12692

Plasma .....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2015)

good read.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 9, 2015)

this thread is soooooo ******* hilarious.  hey red chicklet guy, the cancer warning on the fox farms soil is due to the perlite dust, lol.  i think you may have railed a few lines of diatomaceous earth before posting.


----------

